# Wild Pigeon with Concussion



## alliusis (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi all!

Someone dropped off a wild pigeon who had been hit by a car at my friend's petshop. The pigeon had a concussion - he cannot fly straight (when he tries, he always corckscrews into the ground, the poor sweetie). My friend says he will most likely live as it's been over a week, but may or may not recover his balance. I have offered to take him since I have always had a big soft spot for pigeons and doves, although I have never owned one before. I have owned budgies before and I work with parrots. 

I'll be getting him Tuesday. His current cage is a flat rabbit hutch/case with some shavings in it. I have access to dove/pigeon-specific seed. I am planning on giving him lots of quiet time to adjust and to build trust if that is something he is interested in. 

I am wondering what else I should do from here? I don't want him to be confined in his cage the entire time but I'm worried about him hurting himself. That's one of my concerns. I'm also wondering about stimulation - at what point should I begin to enrich his life with activities, toys, etc.? And are there any enrichments that wild pigeons tend to enjoy?

If you can offer any other tips or advice or guides I would appreciate it. Again I've worked a lot with parrots but pigeons have a different temperament and different requirements. Thank you!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee that's too bad about the bird. Most pigeons don't play with toys. They live to find a mate and breed. He may improve with time, but if he doesn't, then trying to fly, he will hurt himself. The best thing you could get him would be a companion. Since you can't know whether it is actually a male or female, then it would be better to see if you can find a female who isn't releasable. 2 males will fight, but 2 females will usually get along and be company for each other. Pigeon mix would be good, but if you can only get that in large quantities then a dove mix would be fine. you can add a few things to it to make it better. Like split peas, lentils, a bit of safflower seed, etc.
Is this an adult pigeon?


----------

